# Submit your Recipe for Peggy's Kitchen - Recipe of the Week Feature



## cynthia mosher (Aug 20, 1999)

Send us your best recipes!

Mothering.com is looking for your favorite fresh, healthy and organic
creations. Appetizers, entrees, soups, breads, snacks, desserts - you name
it. We are looking for whole foods for the whole family to enjoy together.

Be sure to include a short message about why you have chosen this dish - is
it easy to make, does your picky toddler love it, can the kids help out in
the preparations, is it for a special celebration, etc.?

Recipes for special diets such as vegetarian, vegan, wheat-free and
dairy-free are welcome and encouraged.

Each week we will choose one recipe and feature it on Mothering.com as the
"Recipe of the Week" in Peggy's Kitchen.

Help spread the word about healthy eating by submitting your favorite dish
today!

Send your recipes to [email protected]


----------



## Lila (Dec 5, 2001)

oops, sorry.


----------



## pony (Dec 23, 2001)

This is my own original desert recipe. I made it up before I stopped drinking. I never measured anything, so the measurements are pretty intuitive and "to taste":

Stephanie's Happy Strawberries

About a pint or 2 of fresh, organic strawberries, sliced.
juice of half a lemon (or whole, whatever you like)
Approx. 3 Tbspns honey (raw honey would be better for you)
Approx. 1 Tbs Frangelico (a hazelnut liqueur)
Stir ingredients together in a bowl and serve in pretty glasses (or whatever you want) It's divine!


----------



## Millie Ivy (Dec 8, 2001)

I can't have potatoes, so instead, i make them with sweet potatoes..which are better for you anyway!

Rosemary Sweet Potatoes:

3 sprigs of fresh rosemary, (fresh is best) diced
6 sweet potatoes, peeled and cut into chunks
3 T butter
dash of salt
1/2 t pepper
4 cloves of garlic, crushed
1/4 cup lowfat milk(soy or rice works too)

boil potatoes until soft, then place the potatoes in an electric mixer, add butter, milk, garlic, whip for about 1 minute, on high, then add rosemary, salt and pepper, whip until smooth. Serve hot! Goes well with steak!


----------



## crystalpea2005 (Nov 7, 2005)

YUMMY...

4 EGGS
1 CUP VANILLA SOYMILK
HALF TS OF HONEY
HALF TS CINNAMON
8 SLICES OF BREAD
4 TBLS OF BUTTER

MAKE LIKE YOU WOULD REGULAR FRENCH TOAST

ENJOY


----------



## crystalpea2005 (Nov 7, 2005)

Does Anyone Have A Good Recipe For Caeser Dressing?
If So, Please Share..


----------



## crystalpea2005 (Nov 7, 2005)

KALE
OLIVE OIL
FRESH SQWEEZED LEMON JUICE
SALT

TOSS ALL TOGETHER.







:


----------



## anathea (Feb 15, 2006)

This is hands down my favorite soup - it satisfies all of my cravings! This soup also has the benefit of being vegan & wheat/gluten free. My hub and 2yo DD also love this soup, and even with the canned chiles, it's mild enough for my baby to eat. I am planning on making a big batch to freeze and have as my first new mama meal when my daughter is born in May.









African Quinoa soup with Veggies

2T butter or oil
1 chopped onion
2 garlic cloves, minced
1 fresh jalapeno, minced*
or
1T canned diced green chilies, or more to taste* (optional if you aren't interested in a smidge of spice, but the T of canned green chiles gives nice depth w/o much spice anyway)
1 red bell pepper, diced
2 diced celery stalks, with leaves
2 diced zucchini
1 sweet potato, diced
1 t ground cumin
1 t dried oregano
6 C vegetable stock (or water)
1/2 C quinoa, rinsed & drained (I like the red quinoa best, it makes it look pretty!)
freshly ground black pepper, to taste
a dash of cayenne pepper*optional
1/2 C peanut butter, no honey or sugar
(almond butter works equally as well if you're dealing with peanut allergies)

* Wear rubber gloves to prepare fresh jalapeno pepper.
* In a large heavy-bottomed soup pot, melt butter over medium-high heat. When butter is hot and bubbly, add onion, garlic, jalapeno pepper/chiles, bell pepper, celery, zucchini, sweet potato, cumin and oregano. Saute 10 -15 minutes, or until vegetables are softened.
* Add stock, quinoa, black pepper and cayenne pepper. Bring to a boil, reduce heat and cover. Simmer until quinoa is cooked and vegetables are tender, about 10 to 15 minutes. Ad peanut butter, using a wooden spoon to blend in completely, and simmer another 20 minutes. Taste, and adjust seasonings.

I find that the quinoa really ends up cooking and unfurling in the peanut butter stage, and sometimes I will add more PB for creamyness. When you refrigerate the leftovers and go to reheat, it will be VERY thick & pasty, and you'll need to add some water to thin it out to your liking. I really love this topped with some red onions and a big handful of sprouts!


----------



## Khadijah (Jul 19, 2005)

Sweet Potato Pie
I chose this because Im orginally from the South(Texas) and there was always a sweet potato pie for any occasions

Ingredients

2-3 SweetPotatoes(makes about 2 pies because they are huge)
1Can of Condense Sweet Milk
Tsp of AllSpice (or as much as you like)
Tsp of Cinnamon(or as much as you like
PieCrust(readymade)

1.First wash and peel your sweetpotatoes then get a pot and place your sweet potatoes in the pot, then add cold water enough to cover the sweetpotatoes(about 3 cups should do it) 2.Turn on the stove let your potatoes boil until tender. 3.Drain the left over water that the sweetpotatoes were in. 4. Next Preheat your oven about 300-350 While thats heating
take a fork and start mashing your potatoes untill they are mushy. 5.then add your can of condense sweet milk, all spice, and cinnamon, 6. Mix together really well all the ingredients, 7 then add it to your pie crust(remembering to read the instructions on your pie crust because sometimes they have you to bake them a bit first) then bake untill the sweetpotatoes are brown on top, or untill you start smelling the delicious pie. There is really no time limit but if id had to guess, id bake for about 20-30mins
Enjoy


----------



## DesertFlower (Oct 20, 2004)

Ok, so I rarely use measuring utensils, but I'll try to be as accurate as possible with quantities:

Almost native southwestern brown bean dip
1 cup dried beans (I like Colorado River, available from www.nativeseeds.org , but any creamy brown bean will do)
1/4 cup water
1/4 cup olive oil
1 tsp chipotle powder
1/2 tsp oregano (I like to use mexican oregano, which is native from the southwest)
garlic (fresh, roasted, or powdered)
salt to taste.
Soak beans overnight, then cook. Put in a food processor with remaining ingredients, and run it untill smooth.
Serve with chips and veggies, or eat in a burrito, sandwich, or any way that sounds good to you.
It looks great served along with

White bean dip
1 cup white beans (preferably a creamy variety)
1/4 cup water
1/4 cup olive oil
2-4 tbsp lemon juice
fresh, roasted, or powdered garlic
salt to taste
white pepper to taste
fresh basil
Do the same than for previous recipe, but do not put basil in food processor (it will make the dip green and slightly bitter). Chop basil, and hand-mix it with the dip.

These take about 10 minutes to prep (without soaking/cooking time), and make virtually no mess. My husband loves this stuff. They are good served warm, or cold. Very handy for pic-nics. You can make a bunch at a time and freeze it in tupperwares.


----------



## 2mama (Feb 3, 2006)

Beans for dinner!

1 can black beans
1-can garbonzo beans
1-can kidney beans
1 lb tomatoes
4 cloves garlic
1 bunch cilanto
Newmans Own Olive Oil vinigarette about one cup.
tortilla chips

1-Drain and rinse beans, put in bowl
2- chop tomatoes, garlic and cilantro, put in bowl
3- pour dressing over and mix
4- eat with tortilla chips (like you would with salsa, but more on each chip.)

Note if using rehydrated bean you will need much much more dressing!!!!

Serve with fruit! (grapes and strawberries go well)

This is my dd (8) and ds (16months) FAV. dinner !


----------



## kookielukie (Oct 28, 2005)

We use many variations on this depending on what is fresh and organic at the local farmers market. This is for babies still eating pureed food.

Sauteed onions and garlic in oil
Briefly add steamed kale, chard, broccoli, and tomatoes
Add to blender and mix in tofu, lentils, avocado, and flaxseed
For liquid add breastmilk or sodium-free broth
Pour into ice cube trays and you have meals for weeks!

Our 11 mo old won't eat jarred food anymore, as he prefers this fresh interesting taste instead. The cutest part is that he will give us a little garlic breath burp after he eats - very funny!

For variations, we add different combinations of cauliflower, brussels sprouts, spinach, bok choy, kohlrabi, black beans, lima beans, fresh sunflower and radish sprouts, coconut milk ... lots of choices!

Note: for babies younger than 9 months, be careful of nitrate intake.


----------



## chaibaby (Feb 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crystalpea2005*
Does Anyone Have A Good Recipe For Caeser Dressing?
If So, Please Share..

My husband FLIPS for this caeser dressing....and so do I







. Depending on how big your salad is, make up your own measurements.

Olive Oil
Red wine vinegar
Lemon juice
Worcester sauce (um, not sure how to spell that word...)
Crushed garlic
Parmesean cheese
Salt & pepper to taste

Soooo tasty!


----------



## lioralourie (Aug 22, 2004)

hold on to your hat. I have a Wheat-free, Egg-free, Dairy-free, Chocolate-free, sugar-free----CHOCOLATE BROWNIE CAKE and it's wonderful!

ingredients:
3c spelt flour (I used whole spelt flour)
2 heaping T carob powder
2t cinnamon
1t cream of tartar
1 heaping t baking soda
10 oz prune puree (see directions below)
1/2c unsweetened apple sauce (I was out so substituted oil)
1c honey
3/4c oil (I used sunflower oil)
1T vanilla extract

NOTE: for prune puree, soak 1 scant cup of prunes in hot water for a few minutes, then, blend in blender (best to pulse, stop, pulse, etc). If needed, add only enough water bit by bit to be able to continue blending puree (can use prune puree from baby jars).

Mix dry ingredients well, mashing the baking soda in your fingertips to crush bits into a fine powder. Blend all liquid ingredients together in blender & combine dry with wet ingredients well. Pour into a greased (or lined) 9"x13" or 8"x8" glass baking dish. Bake 40 minutes at 325 degrees (162 C).

This recipe yielded a tall, fluffy, soft, moist and tender cake that only
crumbles a bit. Very dark in appearance, the flavor is more sweet than
chocolatey but overall very satisfying (could add or substitute 1-2T Cocoa for a deeper, more bitter chocolate flavor, or add more carob). This is really good with plain icecream, fruit, pudding ,tart yogurt.

Nice to be able to share a treat with my dairy and wheat sensitive daughter!


----------



## daekini (Jun 17, 2004)

This is really delicious and works well for lunch, or it can be an appetizer at dinner. Sometimes I even use it as a main course - it's scary easy and cheap to make.

_Black Bean~Sweet Potato Quesadillas_
Spinach tortillas
Shredded cheese - cheddar or monterey jack or a combo is good
Black beans, rinsed if canned or cooked dry beans
Mashed sweet potatoes
olive oil

~Spread shredded cheese on tortilla up to 1/2 centimeter from the edge
~Place a handful of black beans on one side
~Spread mashed sweet potatoes over the beans

~Oil your pan and place it over medium to medium-high heat
~Lay the prepared tortilla in the pan
~When cheese starts to melt, fold the side that doesn't have beans and sweet potatoes over
~Squish with a spatula and flip from time to time until thoroughly heated and cheese is completely melted
~Slice into triangles
~enjoy!


----------



## mcjessica (Oct 30, 2005)

This is such awesome comfort food for those cold dark days.

*White Chicken Chili*
Serves 6
1.5 lb boneless skinless chicken breasts
1 t cumin seed
1 T olive oil
1 onion, chopped (about 1 cup)
3 garlic cloves, minced
1.5 cups corn (frozen or canned)
2 cans (15oz) Great Northern beans, undrained
2 cans (4oz) chopped green chilies
1 can (16oz) chicken broth
2 T lime juice
2 t ground cumin
1/4 t white pepper
1/2 t coriander
1/2 t salt
1/4 c reduced fat sour cream
1/4 c chopped cilantro (1T dried, or to taste)

Cook chicken with cumin seed in boiling water . Drain, cool, cut into cubes. Saute onion in oil about 5 minutes; add garlic & saute 1 minute. Add all ingredients except sour cream & cilantro. Bring to boiling & simmer a few minutes. Remove from heat; add sour cream & cilantro. Serve with corn chips & cheese.


----------



## utopia760 (Feb 7, 2007)

anyone have one for itallian dressing-???


----------



## mecereals (May 21, 2007)

CREAMED RICE

To increase the nutritive value of rice, it is sometimes cooked with milk and cream to form what is known as creamed rice. These dairy products added to rice supply protein and fat, food substances in which this cereal is lacking, and also add to its palatability.

CREAMED RICE

(Sufficient to Serve Six)

2-1/2 c. milk

1 c. rice

1-1/2 tsp. salt

1/2 c. cream

Heat the milk in the small pan of a double boiler and add to it the rice and salt. Place this pan into the larger one and cook for about 1 hour, or until the rice is soft. Then pour the cream over the rice and cook a few minutes longer. Serve hot

Have a Look for more great recipes:

http://www.cerealsandbreads.com

Enjoy!


----------



## mecereals (May 21, 2007)

BUTTERED HOMINY
Perhaps the simplest method of preparing cooked hominy is to butter it. In this form it may be served with cream as a breakfast or a luncheon dish, or it may be used in the place of a vegetable.

BUTTERED HOMINY

(Sufficient to Serve Six)

1 pt. cooked hominy

3 Tb. butter

1 tsp. salt

Allow a few spoonfuls of water to remain on the cooked hominy. Add the butter and the salt, and then heat all thoroughly, stirring the hominy gently so as to incorporate, or mix in, the butter and the salt.

http://www.cerealsandbreads.com


----------



## Woodland (Mar 6, 2006)

1/2 c. red wine vinegar
1/3 c. olive oil
1 tsp. garlic flakes or powder
1 tsp. dried basil
1 tsp. dried oregano
1 tsp. sugar
1/4 tsp. fresh ground pepper
pinch salt

Most delicious italian dressing you can make..Leave on counter for up to a week.


----------



## GenB (May 28, 2007)

Oh Wow! Had this for dinner tonight! It was FABULOUS!!!!

Saute 2 containers of sliced organic mushrooms in a tbs. of butter and a tbs. of olive oil til nicely browned. Add 1 clove of minced garlic.
Stir in l/2 C white wine and let simmer til reduced by half.
Stir in l/2 C. heavy cream and simmer til thick.
Add a tsp or so of fresh tarragon and S&P to taste!

It can be served over ww pasta w/grated parm. reggiano if desired.

Incredible! This came from Deborah Madison's Vegetarian Cooking for Everyone which is an AWSOME cookbook!!!!


----------



## moondiapers (Apr 14, 2002)

My Leek Soup Recipe.

1 T butter or favorite oil
3 cloves garlic, chopped
2 leeks, chopped
2 cups cubed winter squash
1/2 C barley
4 C vegetable broth
1 15 oz can tomato sauce or puree
1 C diced tomato
sea salt to taste

Let the barley simmer in the vegetable broth while you chop saute' the garlic, leeks, and squash in the butter. When the leeks start to become transparent add the saute'd veggies and drippings to the broth and barley. Simmer 30min, add the tomatoes and sauce, simmer another 5-10 min, untill hot. Then add sea salt to taste.


----------



## janasmama (Feb 8, 2005)

This is such a fine tasting side dish. The lettuce adds a good texture to the softness of the figs and the creaminess of the cheese. Perfect for fall when figs are in abundance but I have been finding them at my local farmer's market this year. You can make these an appetizer or a side dish. Try serving them on a bed of mixed lettuce at a party.

Ingredients
6-8 figs
Balsamic vinegar
Crisp mixed greens
Olive oil
Goat Cheese or Bleu Cheese

Rinse and dry figs. Cut figs in half lengthwise. Using a teaspoon, press about a 1/4 teaspoon of goat cheese (try lavender & lemon goat cheese) or bleu cheese into the center of the fig. Press it in a little if needed but be gentle. After all figs have cheese filling, sprinkle a little balsamic vinegar over them, maybe about 2 tablespoons&#8230;just a little drop on each fig. You can serve them now at this temp or you can pop them in the oven for just a minute on broil. This will melt the cheese and make them wonderful!

Now take the mixed greens and toss them with some balsamic vinegar and some olive oil. Serve the figs with the mixed greens.


----------



## Marissa88 (Aug 25, 2008)

Quote:

African Quinoa soup with Veggies
This sounds sooo good! I am going to try to make this. It's different from what I'm used to.


----------



## MichelleAnnette (Aug 20, 2006)

The African Quinoa Soup with Veggies is AWESOME!!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## libbylovely (Sep 13, 2009)

My husband loves this meal, and so do I... it's easy peasy!

2 medium sized baking potatoes
1 package of tempeh
2 carrots
1 small stalk of broccoli
a small white onion

stab the sides of the potatoes with a fork a few times to allow steam to excape.
in the oven, preheated to 400 degrees, place both potatoes on the top rack.

give carrots, broccoli, onion, and tempeh a rough chop. nothing neat.

place the veggies and tempeh in a baking dish with a bit of olive oil and place on the bottom rack of the oven AFTER the potatoes have cooked for 30 minutes.

while the veg and tempeh begins to cook, put the following ingredients in a blender.

* 3/4C Almond Oil or Safflower
* 3/4C Water
* 1/4C Braggs Liquid Aminos
* 2T nutritional yeast
* 1/4t Spike Seasoning
* 1/4t Basil
* a few cloves garlic (amount, to your taste)
* 1 1/2t lemon juice
* 1 1/2t wheat-free Tamari
* 16 oz firm tofu, rinsed well

Warm sauce in microwave or on the stove top.

Once all is cooked through, make a long slit in the baked potatoes and push both sides of potato to open them up. Pile high with veggies and tempeh. Drown it in sauce.


----------



## karensams (Dec 12, 2009)

Here are a couple of sites I've been using to find easy healthy recipes:
Tablespoon.com
Gold'n Plump Chicken Recipes


----------

